# Will ATITool allow dynamic fan control and overclocking of 7900GT? Or use NVTweak?



## yacoub (Jul 29, 2006)

Just curious which way to go. I've enjoyed ATITool greatly with my X800XL however I am upgrading to a 7900GT and am curious if I can use the latest beta ATITool to run my 7900GT or if there will be any incompatibilities or issues. Will it allow the same dynamic temperature control of the fan speed and same overclocking control or is it not compatible with the 7900GT?

Should I just use the NVTweak add-on to NVidia's drivers instead?

Thanks.


----------



## yacoub (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I answered my own question: The Fan Control page disappears from ATI Tool when 7900GT is installed


----------

